# Visa 189 -Marriage and Evidence of your relationship with your spouse



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I got married while my visa was lodged and under assessment. I added my spouse to my visa 189 .I am currently on a 457 visa in Australia and my wife is in offshore.The marriage took place less then a month ago.

While the CO considered my wife as a valid applicant (the applicant fees has already been debited) , he still asked for "Evidence of your relationship with your spouse".

I am a bit confused by this situation and have attached the following documents:

1.Whatsapp Chat history of last 1 year
2.Call logs of past couple of months
3.Marriage Certificate
4.Joint Account with my spouse (very few transactions to show though hwell
5.Wedding day Photos
6. Wedding Card
7.A railways travel ticket
8.A bill for newly purchased TV with both of our names on it
9.Couple of insurance proof with me as an nominee for her and vice versa
10.A snapshot of my spouse name on my employee dashboard 
11. A post paid bill with both our names on it.
12.Group photographs from Wedding Reception

A couple of Questions:

1. Are these enough or the CO expects something else which I am missing?

2. Also, the CO mentioned that he would request the medicals once payment for spouse is done.Although the payment has been done and it has been a week, I havent recieved any word from CO regarding medicals or HAP ID. Is there a link in the Immi portal which I am missing or should I wait.

Thanks for your time.Any help would be sincerely appreciated!

Regards


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

It seems you have included a blend of evidence of your relationship (relationship, finances, etc.), so hopefully this will satisfy your CO. If you wanted to expand it a little bit, perhaps a statement from one or two family members or friends who can attest to your relationship or statements from you and your wife about your relationship (how you met, fell in love, your future plans for children or life together in Australia, etc.)


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion! I have included it as well and also added my name to my spouse's National ID card (Aadhar for India). Hope this should be enough  .. Fingers Crossed!

I have another query around WhatsApp logs that I have shared though. While the typing language is english, most of the conversation is in my native language. I have spelled the words in native language but typed them in english, hope it made sense.The chat contains time stamps (Date, time and year) though.

My Question is
Do I need to send the translated version of the chat? Will the CO be interested in that or the time stamps are proof enough for relationship proof?

Thanks Again!

Regards


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got married while my visa was lodged and under assessment. I added my spouse to my visa 189 .I am currently on a 457 visa in Australia and my wife is in offshore.The marriage took place less then a month ago.
> 
> ...


Just Marriage Certificate would have been sufficient.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got married while my visa was lodged and under assessment. I added my spouse to my visa 189 .I am currently on a 457 visa in Australia and my wife is in offshore.The marriage took place less then a month ago.
> 
> ...



These docs are OK


3.Marriage Certificate
4.Joint Account with my spouse (very few transactions to show though )
5.Wedding day Photos
6. Wedding Card
7.A railways travel ticket
8.A bill for newly purchased TV with both of our names on it
9.Couple of insurance proof with me as an nominee for her and vice versa
10.A snapshot of my spouse name on my employee dashboard 
11. A post paid bill with both our names on it.
12.Group photographs from Wedding Reception


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got married while my visa was lodged and under assessment. I added my spouse to my visa 189 .I am currently on a 457 visa in Australia and my wife is in offshore.The marriage took place less then a month ago.
> 
> ...


You can add air and hotel bills if you traveled together post marriage 

You cannot do anything to generate the hap I’d at this stage.
The CO will generate the same
Look under the medicals of the spouse and keep checking

Cheers


----------



## Ola.V (Sep 15, 2016)

You don't have to translate whatsapp history. Its simply evidence that you communicate, that's all


----------



## sauravmishraid (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Thanks for the valuable suggestions! I was able to gather the documents and get directions - thanks to this forum.. 

I had initially uploaded the National ID card (Aadhaar for India) as a proof of age for my wife. But then I got the National ID card updated to reflect the spouse name (only change in the card). Then, I uploaded the updated ID card (original and attested) in the proof of relationship section.

I have diligently updated the description in the document section to reflect why it was updated.

Question is: Do I need to raise a change of circumstance (or any other document) to let the CO know that the National ID has been updated. Or, because it is evident from the description, I need not do anything..

Please help!

Thanks and Regards


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sauravmishraid said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thanks for the valuable suggestions! I was able to gather the documents and get directions - thanks to this forum..
> 
> ...


Members have this rush to upload the documents the moment they pay the visa fees

I have always advocated that spend some time in gathering documents, making lists, cross referencing the evidence, and then giving a final check 
Start uploading after that only

Anyways, the more the 1022 you file for minor changes, I presume may irritate the CO

Think over how I,portent it is for you to let the CO know for sure that you have changed the Aadhaar card and decide

Cheers


----------

